# Tracking Car from Port to PCD



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

My car was delivered by Elektra to Brunswick, GA, for PCD, on 2 July.

How does one track the car to find out when it clears customs, VPC, and delivered to PCD?

Is there a website where you plug in your VIN, or do you have to call the 800 number?

I tried to call the 800 number to track my car as I thought it was 24/7, but got voice mail saying they were closed for Memorial Day???


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

I think it is the Harms site that tells you when you clear customs and they turn the car over to BMW. I don't think you can track it from that point on. N4S.


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

Call the BMWNA ED Department at 800-932-0831.

The friendly folks there will tell you exactly where you car is now.


----------

